# Monster Radio Tonight (2/21/09) @ 8PM CST!



## Monster Boas (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a radio show on Blogtalk Radio called "Monster Radio" I invite everyone from here to listen in because there are alot of different topics discussed.

*Monster Radio invites Jordon from Prehistoric Pets tonight!Also we will have the "10 Question Line AND a new contest to win our new Monster Radio poster, Everyone is a winner!* 

Please follow the link here: 
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/MonsterRadio 
Show time: 8PM CST (Wisconsin)
When: Every Saturday Night
Topic Description: Boas and other reptiles. Also we will have the "10 Question Line AND a new contest to win our new Monster Radio poster, Everyone is a winner

We have alot of special guests that call in. Hope to see you all there!

-Robert Hall

HarveysHerps:


> Well I just got the confirmation call. Jordan from Prehistoric Pets will be doing the show. Jay was gonna do this weeks show. But he has a sore throat. So Jordan is gonna step up and do the show. He is a very good boa keeper and has a lot to share with the group. I can't wait to get this show going. It is really gonna be special. So this show is gonna be Boa related. I promise we'll get the others covered eventually. lol But I think Jordan can cover several topics and He is a great guy.


----------

